# version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/lib/libarchive.so.5



## Shamrock (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello,

I've got problems with fresh install 8.2 Release.
I was trying install xz package in jail and everytime I get:


```
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.2-release/Latest/xz.tbz.../libexec/ld-elf.so.1:[/url] 
/usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/lib/libarchive.so.5 not defined
```

I can do the same on 8.1-Release  without problems.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2011)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20090921:
> AFFECTS: users of archivers/lzmautils, archivers/lzmautils-devel
> AUTHOR: Christian Weisgerber <naddy@FreeBSD.org>
> 
> ...


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, but what about packages ?

I did :


```
%pkg_add -r gettext  
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.2-release/Latest/gettext.tbz.../libexec/ld-elf.so.1:[/url] 
/usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/lib/libarchive.so.5 not defined
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2011)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Ok, but what about packages ?



Try removing lzmautils or lzmautils-devel first with pkg_delete(1).


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 3, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try removing lzmautils or lzmautils-devel first with pkg_delete(1).



There is no lzmautils nor lzmautils-devel.


```
# pkg_add -r postfix
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.2-release/Latest/postfix.tbz.../libexec/ld-elf.so.1:[/url] 
/usr/local/lib/liblzma.so.5: version XZ_5.0 required by /usr/lib/libarchive.so.5 not defined
```


----------



## AngelescuO (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

I have experinced the same problem today.
I have fixed it with:
1) chroot to jail and install locally  there xz package
2) in the chrooted jail I have run `/etc/rc.d/ldconfig start`

Good luck!


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, it works


----------

